# afaw 6&bait



## filippos (May 13, 2008)

Can i change guide spacing 6&bait 13' f/s to multiplier?
Guide spacing for multiplier?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

You can do whatever you want! That's why we build these things ourselves!


----------

